# OTI Ocean extreme



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

I didn't pick one up at the tournament last week. I want to take one out this friday. Titan Tackle has no number listed and Sheri at surfside didn't think she had any in stock yet. Any Idea where I can get one before Friday am?


----------



## MIKEW (Aug 18, 2004)

PM sent...


----------

